# [Heisec] Scotland Yard verhaftet mutmaßlichen Hacktivisten



## Newsfeed (21 Juni 2011)

Im Zusammenhang mit Attacken auf Websites internationaler Unternehmen und von Geheimdiensten hat die britische Polizei einen 19 Jahre alten Mann verhaftet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

